# GeForce 4200 und zweiter Monitor



## Testsieger (12. Oktober 2003)

Tag zusammen...

Ich hab ne GeForce 4200 Grafikkarte und die hat ja einen digitalen Ausgang und einen analogen Monitorausgang. Nun wollte ich an diesen digitalen Ausgang einen zweiten normalen Monitor anschliessen. Gibt es dafür einen Adapter und wenn ja wie heisst das Teil ? ;-) 

Mein VOBIS  "Fachhändler" hat davon angeblich noch nie was gehört... 

Danke und MfG TS


----------



## Erpel (12. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde so ein Teil DVI-VGA Adapter nennen.
War keiner mitgeliefert?
Traurige Zubehörleistung.


----------



## Testsieger (13. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Hilfe... 

Hab die Karte bei ebay ersteigert - war'n Schnäppchen - leider ohne diesen Adapter... 

 und MfG TS


----------

